# 26rs On Seattle Tacoma Craigslist



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Saw this today - Listed at $19,800

26 RS 

Map Guy


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

So buy it Mr Still shopping! Couldn't resist, you served up a home run pitch!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Where are all the folks that were looking for Outbacks?


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

NJMikeC said:


> So buy it Mr Still shopping! Couldn't resist, you served up a home run pitch!











Actually we are inches away from being a new OB owner. Waiting for the finacial paperwork to arrive for signatures then I get to have fun with sales representatives! About 99% positive we will get a 23 KRS!

Map Guy


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

so, gonna take the plunge on the 23?

I like the 26rs, "it still smells new"...is that the eye watering stingy smell that some of us had for a couple days when new?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

map guy said:


> So buy it Mr Still shopping! Couldn't resist, you served up a home run pitch!











Actually we are inches away from being a new OB owner. Waiting for the finacial paperwork to arrive for signatures then I get to have fun with sales representatives! About 99% positive we will get a 23 KRS!

Map Guy
[/quote]

What's 1% between friends. Get in your TV...drive down there and get that Outback! You could be camping this weekend.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

BUY IT, BUY IT


----------

